# Printing 5x7 photos cuts off part of the photo



## bluepheonix (May 12, 2015)

When I print photos in the 5x7 ratio, it cuts off part of the photo (usually the side of someones body and/or face). It is printing on othe right paper size though (the 5x7 paper slot, not the regular legal letter 8.5"x11")

Too the best of my knowledge, I have cropped and sized the photos correctly for a 5x7in print. For instance, my photo sizes are "507x702", "1452x2032", "992x1390" and "898x1258" respectively. I have tried printing the original format sizes as well (not cropping it to the right ratio) with the same results.

All of my drivers are up to date. I am running Win 7 64 bit with an HP Photosmart Premium printer.

I am have tried multiple software. For example, "Microsoft Office Picture manager", "HP Photo Creations", "Paint" and others.

The print preview looks fine (the picture looks whole). Nothing looks like it is going to be chopped/cut off. It does not print like the print preview shows.

I have tried printing "borderless", without borders, "fit to frame" and without "fit to frame" all with this same result.

I have had this issue for years (ever since I have owned the printer). Luckily I havent really had to print many 5x7s.


Please assist.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Try IrfanView (free) 

When I had problems with a specific printer this allowed me to select a custom print setting that worked.

IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide
*


----------



## bluepheonix (May 12, 2015)

I downloaded, installed and tried "IrfanView". I am still having the same issue.

The pictures seem to print out fine (without part of the picture being cut off) on the regular paper size (8.5" x 11") but with the 5" x 7" cards part of the picture is still being cut off. I have tried multiple options under "print" ("original size" "best fit to page" and "strectch to fit". I even did "custom" 5x7. I get the same results when I go to "printer setup" and change the "paper size" to 5" x 7". It is only when the paper size is selected as 8.5" x 11" does it print out on the regular size paper and without any cropping. When it prints out on the regular size sheet it fills the whole sheet, even though the aspect ratio of the photo is 5x7. 

I took a picture to give you an example of this. Is there anyway to post a picture on this site?

Thank you for your help up until this point. I could not find the solution online while searching through multiple websites and forums.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, use the "Post Reply" option (not quick reply), click on the paper clip, and attach the image.

Sounds like a configuration issue. Brand and model of printer? Have you tried using the Win7 photo printer?


----------



## bluepheonix (May 12, 2015)

HP Photosmart Premium
Windows 7 64bit
All Drivers for printer and OS up to date.
I am have tried multiple software. For example, "Microsoft Office Picture manager", "HP Photo Creations", "Paint", IrFanView" and others.
I have had this issue ever since I bought the printer new. Just never had to really print 5x7. Thought it was always software or pic dimension related. 

Here is an example of what I am talking about (hope it shows up):


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Using Windows File Manager, browse to the picture, highlight the picture, then click the print button in the button bar or right click and select print, both will open the Windows picture printer. See if that works.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*It appears that your printer is not scaling properly. Is there a firmware update for the model (specific model # still unrevealed) that may address the issue??*


----------



## bluepheonix (May 12, 2015)

JimE said:


> Using Windows File Manager, browse to the picture, highlight the picture, then click the print button in the button bar or right click and select print, both will open the Windows picture printer. See if that works.





Wizmo said:


> *It appears that your printer is not scaling properly. Is there a firmware update for the model (specific model # still unrevealed) that may address the issue??*


I tried both requests as you guys said. Same results. Here is my printer information: HP Photosmart Premium Series C309: Model # SDGOB-0914. Yes, the firmware is up to date. 

It does appear that my printer is not scaling the picture correctly when printing in the 5x7 slot even though the dimensions of the photos are 5x7 format/sizes. As I said earlier, this happens with the original size photos as well (when I don't crop the photo to be in a 5x7 format/dimensions). For instance, the photo size I tried your requests on is 898x1258 (which has the dimensions of 5x7).

Again, the pictures print fine on 8.5" by 11" paper (there is no unintended cropping done by the printer), just not in the 5"x7" photo slot.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

bluepheonix said:


> Again, the pictures print fine on 8.5" by 11" paper (there is no unintended cropping done by the printer), just not in the 5"x7" photo slot.


*When you print the 5X7 image on 8-1/2 X 11 paper, is the actual image printed AT 5X7 size, or at some larger true size? I'll be looking for any bulletins or blog posts for the model number you specified and see what I can find.* :grin:


----------



## bluepheonix (May 12, 2015)

Wizmo said:


> *When you print the 5X7 image on 8-1/2 X 11 paper, is the actual image printed AT 5X7 size, or at some larger true size? I'll be looking for any bulletins or blog posts for the model number you specified and see what I can find.* :grin:


When I specify in the settings I want to print the 5x7 image on 8-1/2 x 11 paper, the printer/software most likely is correctly stretching the image and it prints on all of the whole 8-1/2 x 11 page without cropping. It fills the whole 8-1/2 x 11 page correctly, and the proportions look correct; not just a 5x7 image on a 8-1/2 x 11 paper with a whole bunch of white space. 

Thanks for the help. I scoured the internet for an answer to this and have seen others post the same question but have read no real answers.


----------



## bluepheonix (May 12, 2015)

Anybody?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I assume you are putting the paper in the correct tray? I only ask as my Canon has two trays, and tray one only works for standard paper. Smaller formats go in tray two.

Have you tried contacting HP?

The test I had you perform above would seem to indicate this is a printer issue and not a Windows issue.


----------



## bluepheonix (May 12, 2015)

JimE said:


> I assume you are putting the paper in the correct tray? I only ask as my Canon has two trays, and tray one only works for standard paper. Smaller formats go in tray two.
> 
> Have you tried contacting HP?
> 
> The test I had you perform above would seem to indicate this is a printer issue and not a Windows issue.


Hi Jim, I have paper in both trays - the 8 1/2" tray and 5x7" tray. There are only two trays on this particular printer - those two sizes/slots.

I haven't tried contacting HP yet as this printer is a few years old and out of warranty. I didn't want to have to pay for tech support. Especially if it is a hardware (not software) issue as you and I suspect and I may have to buy a new printer. 

I too think this is a hardware (not Windows/software/driver) issue. However, I hope I am wrong. It may be possible that the printer heads are communicating their position incorrectly, or the firmware of the printer is a little messed up. Not sure, that's why I am here - to try to find and fix the problem and not have to shell out $100.00+ bucks for a new HP printer.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

HP has all of the software/drivers etc. on their website, which includes firmware.

> HP Photosmart Premium All-in-One Printer series - C309 | HP® Support


And just as an FYI, ensure you are using the latest software/drivers released by HP and are not relying on Windows Update (this applies to all hardware). Windows Update only has the latest tested and "approved by MS" drivers, which are often NOT the latest version.


----------

